
Professional-Managerial Chasm - kenny87
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/professional-managerial-chasm/
======
kenny87
"Any renewal of oppositional spirit among the Professional-Managerial Class,
or what remains of it, needs to start from an awareness that what has happened
to the professional middle class has long since happened to the blue collar
working class. Those of us who have college and higher degrees have proved to
be no more indispensable, as a group, to the American capitalist enterprise
than those who honed their skills on assembly lines or in warehouses or
foundries. The debt-ridden unemployed and underemployed college graduates, the
revenue-starved teachers, the overworked and underpaid service professionals,
even the occasional whistle-blowing scientist or engineer—all face the same
kind of situation that confronted skilled craft-workers in the early 20th
century and all American industrial workers in the late 20th century."

